# Martin Archery Girls Calendar



## Nicademis (Jan 5, 2006)

please send me some info I wont judge you.:zip:


----------



## Nicademis (Jan 5, 2006)

*pics*

here are some pics to start you guys off.


----------



## P&YHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

That would mess me up worse than any mojo bag ever would. Dang....

More please.:thumbs_up


----------



## Don K. (Nov 6, 2005)

If I was trying to shoot on the range with ANY of those ladies around I would prob. but an arrow through my foot.


----------



## Nicademis (Jan 5, 2006)

*more pics*

come on guys I NEED SOME HELP i'M ONLY ONE MAN:teeth:


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

The other one was better!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Nicademis said:


> here are some pics to start you guys off.


Hey, thats my flame red Hoyt she is shooting. Dang, I must be getting old to notice the darn bow!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Who is the lady with the flame Hoyt?


----------



## cnl390 (Nov 27, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having one of those calendars! I am getting older and I hear it has really big and easy to see numbers. Yeah that's it.


----------



## Nicademis (Jan 5, 2006)

*more pics*

back by popular demand.


----------



## Nicademis (Jan 5, 2006)

*I'm going to quite posting these hot pics if I dont get any help soon, because I need*


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Love the pictures but I think it is a stupid marketing strategy..


----------



## Archersteve (Oct 14, 2004)

parkerbows said:


> Love the pictures but I think it is a stupid marketing strategy..


Did you look at the pictures???? 

A bow won't sell if people do not check them out. The hardest part of advertising is getting people to drop their guards long enough to "look". If you looked, than you saw. If you saw, than you might just check them out when you need the next new bow.

Now, would you hang the pictures up at the local church social? I doubt it.


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

That reminds me ...

New Archery History calendars through March ...
http://archeryhistory.com/calendar/calendar.htm


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Two of those were composites that I created. I will make PC background calendars if MikeD and Mr. Martin will allow it.

ETA: Never mind go see the ones miked posted. Have fun


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Archersteve said:


> Did you look at the pictures????
> 
> A bow won't sell if people do not check them out. The hardest part of advertising is getting people to drop their guards long enough to "look". If you looked, than you saw. If you saw, than you might just check them out when you need the next new bow.
> 
> Now, would you hang the pictures up at the local church social? I doubt it.


I did look but I couldn't even tell you if they were holding a bow or not.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*bows*

BOWS?????
Im sorry but were they holding something???

HMMM...i forgot wat i was saying.....

Now every time i look at a Martin im going to see.........sorry what was i saying again?

LOL


Andy


----------



## Nicademis (Jan 5, 2006)

*pics*

meh.....


----------



## Nicademis (Jan 5, 2006)

*more lady pics.*

Man it is real hard to find martin archery gil pics, even online.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Somebody once a long time ago posted the link to the high quality Martin pictures location. All of the Martin girl pictures in photograph quality. Keep looking Nicademis


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We could put a printable calendar online for this yearif some want to print a copy. We will have a 2007 calendar available this fall. We have hundreds of photos to choose from.


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

archeryhistory said:


> We could put a printable calendar online for this yearif some want to print a copy. We will have a 2007 calendar available this fall. We have hundreds of photos to choose from.


If you really want to you could create screen background in the three our four standard sizes and emboss monthly or quarterly calendars. Heck unlike my fine friend nicademis I wouldn't mind something hunting releated too.


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Ttt*

I loved this old thread:darkbeer:


----------



## Clarkie (Apr 26, 2008)

*Wow...*

Great thread...what was I talking about?


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

Archersteve said:


> Did you look at the pictures????
> 
> A bow won't sell if people do not check them out. The hardest part of advertising is getting people to drop their guards long enough to "look". If you looked, than you saw. If you saw, than you might just check them out when you need the next new bow.
> 
> Now, would you hang the pictures up at the local church social? I doubt it.


Forget the church social.I just bought a martin bow.


----------



## Ram-bow (Mar 14, 2008)

andy stowe said:


> forget the church social.i just bought a martin bow.


:roflmao:


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*When will the 2010 be out ?*

:mg:Inquiry minds need to know !:secret:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

More of Kate Robinson please!! Shes the hottest!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I must confess =*

:mg: that I love this stuff ! :tongue:That is along with all my buddies ! :jeez::thumb::wink2:


----------



## HuntinFreak (Jan 26, 2005)

Jaben620 said:


> More of Kate Robinson please!! Shes the hottest!!!!!!!!


Is she still around?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

HuntinFreak said:


> Is she still around?


I dont think so but there are older pics that can be dug up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I wonder how they hold up when it comes to shooting the bow instead of posing. :twitch:

Men...lol.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

*Link to Calendars*

We are in the process of updating the calendars This is the current link
http://www.archeryhistory.com/calendar/calendar.htm


----------



## gman57 (Jun 7, 2004)

I must admit Kate was always my favorite but I think Laura has finallytaken 1st place a real girl next door.:thumbs_up


----------



## R. Lang (Apr 4, 2009)

Good stuff!!!


----------



## O'Gnaw (May 5, 2009)

The calender is absolutely on the "must get" list!

Trisha


----------



## alanp5 (Oct 21, 2009)

any idea when teh new calendar will be out for 2010. I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

Archersteve said:


> Did you look at the pictures????
> 
> A bow won't sell if people do not check them out. The hardest part of advertising is getting people to drop their guards long enough to "look". If you looked, than you saw. If you saw, than you might just check them out when you need the next new bow.
> 
> Now, would you hang the pictures up at the local church social? I doubt it.


The problem was that I did not see the bows in those pictures!

This one had a nice rack though!


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

Jaben620 said:


> More of Kate Robinson please!! Shes the hottest!!!!!!!!


I believe she is now Kate Strother and deffinately no longer employed by Martin.


----------



## Bravesfan (Jun 5, 2009)

Who allowed the old woman in that photo shoot?


----------



## SDHillbilly (Oct 20, 2009)

God Bless Archery


----------



## daddonati (Apr 27, 2009)

Well.....looks like I'm buying a Martin!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

All I can say is WOW!


----------

